# WSP Sale



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2018)

WSP is having a sale on their pumpkin scents.  They also have a really good price on RSPO No Stir Palm.  50 lbs for 39.17.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 17, 2018)

That is a good price for the Palm, I pay approx $35 at Smart & Final for pure palm shortening (no stir)


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2018)

Yep, I ordered a cube.  I need to add more non-animal to my line.


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 18, 2018)

It's hard to say no to $39...but I don't know if I can use 50lbs in a year! I'm so conflicted...I currently use lard and crisco in my soaps and could replace them both with the palm, but I'm not sure I could go through so much.


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 18, 2018)

With free shipping!  I jumped on the palm too.
Thanks Shari!


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 19, 2018)

While not the best price for ME on the Palm, but my shipper is out till Mid Oct.

?....  anyone know how long it will take to get it shipped ?  There is a disclosure that says 1-15 days due to them not having bulk sizes kept in stock.

"Lead-Times
To keep prices as low as possible, we do not stock WSP Bulk inventory. All bulk sizes have an advertised lead-time. Lead-times vary by manufacturer and can change with little notice throughout the year (based manufacturing schedules). If our regular stock is in an “overstock” situation, we will pull from our stock inventory and ship the order."


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2018)

When I ordered it said it was in stock.  So not sure. I'm in no hurry anyway.   I think that's a great price.  It's cheaper than Soaper's Choice.  If you're getting it for less that's awesome.


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 19, 2018)

@cmzaha  -- so what's the difference between palm oil and palm shortening in your recipes?


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 19, 2018)

The shortening is hydrogenated.  Hydrogenation is a process in which a liquid unsaturated fat is turned into a solid fat by adding hydrogen.


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 19, 2018)

@OldHippie             Sorry, I'm soooo new...   So, once it's melted, do you use it in the same quantity as palm oil?


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm eager to hear the answer to that question as well; WSP's website (questions section) gave conflicting information - one said use the saponification rate for regular palm oil, but there another note said to use a different saponification rate - which they gave.

Hmm....I just went to their site to copy and paste that info here, but can't find the conflicting info. Maybe it's been corrected?  

Right now, WSP?s consensus  is that palm shortening and palm oil have the same sap value.

 I can get palm shortening at Smart and Final as well, so decided to NOT order from WSP (whenever they have a sale, I'm always one of the very last to receive my order even if I order 10 minutes after the sale starts)


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2018)

I was pleasantly surprised to receive notification my whole order has shipped.  Ordered on Monday.  Not bad.


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 19, 2018)

My coworker who also soaps is gonna split an order with me!! Hope mine will ship as fast as yours, @shunt2011


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 19, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @OldHippie             Sorry, I'm soooo new...   So, once it's melted, do you use it in the same quantity as palm oil?



Ack, sorry. I didn't pay attention to this very well.

Yes, you use the same quantity as palm oil, no matter whether it's melted or not because what matters is the weight of the oil.

I thought you were asking about the SAP value when I saw this earlier. 

You're new - you should be asking questions!  And five years from now if there's something you don't understand - you should still be asking questions!


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 19, 2018)

@lenarenee   Oh, thanks so much!  And thanks for understanding that I'm new!  I have one-just one - batch of CP under my belt, but I can tell that there will be many more!  LOL


----------



## SoapCake (Sep 20, 2018)

I grabbed a box of the palm oil, which I recently ordered already so now I've got over 100lbs of it. I should be good for a bit now! Haven't jumped on the pumpkin fragrances though.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 20, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> The shortening is hydrogenated.  Hydrogenation is a process in which a liquid unsaturated fat is turned into a solid fat by adding hydrogen.


What I purchase is actually not hydrogenated it is pure homogenized palm, so I do not have to stir it and the sap for palm works fine


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 20, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @lenarenee   Oh, thanks so much!  And thanks for understanding that I'm new!  I have one-just one - batch of CP under my belt, but I can tell that there will be many more!  LOL



Always happy to help someone progress with their soap addiction!


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 20, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> What I purchase is actually not hydrogenated it is pure homogenized palm, so I do not have to stir it and the sap for palm works fine


All shortening is homogenized, but homogenizing palm does not make it shortening.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 20, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> All shortening is homogenized, but homogenizing palm does not make it shortening.


Very possible but it does not indicate hydrogenated. Maybe I am wrong, whatever, it works perfectly with no difference from any other palm I have used and is much less expensive


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 20, 2018)

I never said that homogenized palm oil was necessarily hydrogenated.
Liquid oil is hydrogenated to make it solid.  The simple definition for shortening is that it is solid at room temperature. With palm oil, I guess it depends what temperature you keep your room whether you can call it shortening!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 21, 2018)

Their description is a bit misleading... I googled a bit and found this on Wikipedia: *Shortening* is any fat that is a solid at room temperature <snip>.  They would be better off sticking to "no stir".  Interestingly enough, the product that we know of as Crisco was originally created to be used in the manufacture of soaps https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortening


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 21, 2018)

I got my order yesterday. Quickest yet.  Totally surprised.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sale is over now for the palm


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 25, 2018)

So here’s a question. What do y’all think the best way for me to split my cube would be? I’m thinking maybe just a Rubbermaid of some sort? I’m gonna have palm coming out of my nose lol


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 25, 2018)

I chunk up my cubes and put it in 5 gallon buckets. Mine are re-purposed buckets that my oils come in, but Home Depot carries 5 gallon buckets pretty cheap. Best way I can avoid melting problems
This is what I purchase and I really do not care if it is homogenized, hydrogenated or whatever, it is 100% palm works great and is $28 for 50 lbs. It is going in wash off soap...


----------



## amd (Sep 27, 2018)

I got 44lbs of shea butter, so I put it in an empty (cleaned) bucket that my 50lbs of coconut oil came in. I had to chunk it up to get it in the bucket, but it does make it easier for measuring!


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 27, 2018)

Got mine split off into a Rubbermaid and an old lard container. The mailman of course came to the door as I was elbow deep in my cube...I’m sure I looked like a crazy woman!!


----------



## ulrurunaturals (Sep 27, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> The shortening is hydrogenated.  Hydrogenation is a process in which a liquid unsaturated fat is turned into a solid fat by adding hydrogen.


Is this the same as palm kernal Oil?


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 27, 2018)

amd said:


> I got 44lbs of shea butter, so I put it in an empty (cleaned) bucket that my 50lbs of coconut oil came in. I had to chunk it up to get it in the bucket, but it does make it easier for measuring!



May I ask who your shea butter supplier is; and are you happy with their pricing?


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 27, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I chunk up my cubes and put it in 5 gallon buckets. Mine are re-purposed buckets that my oils come in, but Home Depot carries 5 gallon buckets pretty cheap. Best way I can avoid melting problems
> This is what I purchase and I really do not care if it is homogenized, hydrogenated or whatever, it is 100% palm works great and is $28 for 50 lbs. It is going in wash off soap...
> 
> View attachment 32210


Where do you buy that ?  It is a store brand ?  just curious, great price for California


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 27, 2018)

ulrurunaturals said:


> Is this the same as palm kernal Oil?


No. Palm Kernel Oil is made from a different part of the plant and has a different SAP value. It offers different properties to soap than Palm Oil/Palm Shortening. http://www.saffireblue.ca/blog/palm-oil-and-palm-kernel-oil-whats-the-difference/


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 27, 2018)

PKO can be subbed for Coconut I’m Soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 27, 2018)

Palm oil (RBD) is made from the Fruit of the palm flesh and PKO is made from the Kernel (or nut) of that fruit.

So same fruit


----------



## Mary M (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m new to using palm oil and unsure which is best for soaps.  Can some one explain the difference between the palm kernel flakes, no stir palm oil, and what is the red palm oil-can that also be used in soap? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mary M said:


> I’m new to using palm oil and unsure which is best for soaps.  Can some one explain the difference between the palm kernel flakes, no stir palm oil, and what is the red palm oil-can that also be used in soap? Thanks in advance for your help.



Palm oil is great to use in a high amount, you can also use lard or tallow. Lends hardness and creaminess to the soap.

Palm Kernel Flakes is what give lather and bubbles.  It’s generally used in conjunction with coconut or alone. babbasu does the same.  

Red Palm can be used but only in a small amount as it will turn your soap a bright yellow/orange and can transfer to your scrubbie or washcloth.  

No stir palm or regular Palm are the same but no stir won’t separate like regular Palm can if it gets too warm. You just need to be sure to stir it well before using.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Sep 28, 2018)

I got the palm and now I have a huge box in my living room...looks like I'll need to pick up some buckets!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 28, 2018)

Me too.  I also have 50 lbs of lard. Need to get to making some soap.  [emoji3]


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> May I ask who your shea butter supplier is; and are you happy with their pricing?



I got this from jedwards by Lin19687's recommendation. It's nice stuff! The shipping was a bit high, I think $55, but even with shipping it came out to be the better deal compared to Soapers Choice and ED (compared both with shipping). 44# is more than I'll reasonably use in a year (unless my business suddenly decides to 3x itself) so I did sell 10# on FB at $5 per lb, which pretty much paid for the shipping for me and still left me with 34#.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Where do you buy that ?  It is a store brand ?  just curious, great price for California


Smart and Final, I think Restaurant Depot also carries it although it may not have been the same price.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

amd said:


> I got this from jedwards by Lin19687's recommendation. It's nice stuff! The shipping was a bit high, I think $55, but even with shipping it came out to be the better deal compared to Soapers Choice and ED (compared both with shipping). 44# is more than I'll reasonably use in a year (unless my business suddenly decides to 3x itself) so I did sell 10# on FB at $5 per lb, which pretty much paid for the shipping for me and still left me with 34#.


I am so lucky I can go to Los Angeles and purchase shea by the box. No shipping and approx $75 for a 23-25 lb box which is higher per lb but no shipping, so it actually comes out about the same as I pay. Jedwards does have decent pricing on bulk shea.  Amd anytime you buy bulk and what to sell off let me know


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

I think I mentioned it before... I really wish there was somewhere I could go. I think the closest I found was Indiana. Shipping kills me.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2018)

amd said:


> I think I mentioned it before... I really wish there was somewhere I could go. I think the closest I found was Indiana. Shipping kills me.


you might have, but even if I get it here and pickup it is around $2.60 per lb. I just found a local supplier at $65 for 25 lbs and she gives discount for wholesale. So will see how much it ends up. Maybe I need to go into the shea resale business   nope...


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 28, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> The shortening is hydrogenated.  Hydrogenation is a process in which a liquid unsaturated fat is turned into a solid fat by adding hydrogen.


I found that this is not accurate for palm shortening.  I spoke too soon.  I made this statment based upon what I had read about canned shortening.


OldHippie said:


> homogenizing palm does not make it shortening.


Having received my no-stir, which I was not expecting to be so solid at room temperature, I see that I was wrong about this.  I want to apologize to cmzaha.

Due to the different melting points of the different triglycerides found in palm oils, they can be separated by carefully heating the oil to a specific temperature. The fats can then be separated.  One practice making palm shortening is to remove the softer triglycerides to make the shortening harder.  I was concerned that it might be the case here, but I was relieved to see that the fat distribution on the label matched what I would expect from non-fractionated palm.

I try not to be wrong about my "facts", but credibility is important to me, so I like to know when I'm wrong so I don't have to be wrong anymore.  Like a good scientist, I try not to get to infatuated with my "facts" and will change them in a heartbeat given new information that fits.  I have no trouble owning it if I mess up.


----------



## MommaSoaper (Dec 29, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I chunk up my cubes and put it in 5 gallon buckets. Mine are re-purposed buckets that my oils come in, but Home Depot carries 5 gallon buckets pretty cheap. Best way I can avoid melting problems
> This is what I purchase and I really do not care if it is homogenized, hydrogenated or whatever, it is 100% palm works great and is $28 for 50 lbs. It is going in wash off soap...
> 
> View attachment 32210


Hi there  I know this is an older post but am hopeful you may see it. I just used smart and finals palm shortening for the first time yesterday. Soaped around 78-80 degrees. Same recipe I always use, just subbed palm oil with shortening. FO was N.S. lilac blossom. Kaolin clay and a bit of honey water added. CPOPed soap at 170 for an hour and then turned off oven and left overnight. The soap turned out great minus these strange brown spots all over. Definitely not DOS, far too early to see that I'd think. Thought maybe the FO was bad but was told that it's most likely the shortening as they typically have chemicals and additives in them. Have you ever encountered this with palm shortening? Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## AliOop (Dec 29, 2021)

MommaSoaper said:


> Hi there  I know this is an older post but am hopeful you may see it. I just used smart and finals palm shortening for the first time yesterday. Soaped around 78-80 degrees. Same recipe I always use, just subbed palm oil with shortening. FO was N.S. lilac blossom. Kaolin clay and a bit of honey water added. CPOPed soap at 170 for an hour and then turned off oven and left overnight. The soap turned out great minus these strange brown spots all over. Definitely not DOS, far too early to see that I'd think. Thought maybe the FO was bad but was told that it's most likely the shortening as they typically have chemicals and additives in them. Have you ever encountered this with palm shortening? Thank you for your thoughts


Those look like honey spots to me.


----------

